# Glock 20SF- American Eagle 180grFMJ report



## RDub (Mar 5, 2011)

Glock 20SF-American Eagle 180gr FMJ report



Looking inside we find 5.7grs of propellant.







The bullet weighed in at 180.6grs.



You can see the adhesive stains on it.



Seven rounds were fired over an Oehler model 33 chronograph at a 5½" target 25 yards downrange. Sky screens centered 10'from the muzzle of the Glock 20-SF with stock springs and barrel.



Average velocity 1006 fps
21 fps spread
Standard Deviation 7
Range temp 65°F
Elevation 2700'
Clear skies

Nice cheap plinking load anyone can shoot.


----------

